# PNM - Pacific Nickel Mines



## yogi-in-oz (21 March 2006)

Hi folks,

MAR ..... technically, a round-bottom and in a
slow recovery mode ..... ticking up very slowly,
building traders' interest ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 March 2006)

Hi folks,

MAR ..... will be alert for a negative cycle
to occur, around 06042006 ..... so will be
looking to take profits, before then ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## crackaton (22 March 2006)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> MAR ..... will be alert for a negative cycle
> to occur, around 06042006 ..... so will be
> ...



Why?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 March 2006)

Hi crackaton,

MAR  ..... simply taking profits and making better use of 
the funds while the price is going down, on anticipated
negative sentiment ... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## imajica (25 July 2006)

Looks like this one slipped under the radar!!

 BONANZA GRADES INTERSECTED  
                          IN NEW SILVER DRILLING AT CONRAD 


           Assays for the first two of nine new drill holes at the Conrad Silver Project 
            have been received. 

           Very high grades of silver and associated base metals have been 
            intersected in both holes. 

           CMRD11:  3.1m @ 383g/t Ag, 0.68% Cu, 5.97% Pb, 0.26% Zn, 0.94% Sn and 
            22g/t In; or 1,014g/t Ag 1
                                                         eq . 

           CMRD12:  1.4m @ 712g/t Ag, 2.32% Cu, 8.23% Pb, 5.46% Zn, 2.66% Sn and 
            63g/t In; or 2,778g/t Ageq. 


when this hits the press the share price will take off

only 18 million market cap


----------



## imajica (25 July 2006)

the drilling results for the remaining  7 assays will be reported over the next few weeks. this should confirm that they are sitting on a significant commercial deposit. 

some interesting info posted on SS

About Conrad – The Conrad Silver Project is located about 20km south of Inverell in northern NSW The project is centred on the old Conrad mine, which last operated as a high grade, underground silver-base metal mine in 1957. MAR holds a 100% interest in tenements and rights to tenements covering the whole of the project area. Previous drilling by Malachite has confirmed continuity at depth of the main Conrad lode and has identified multiple lodes over widths much wider than historic mining indicated for the King Conrad part of the system. In total the Conrad and King Conrad lode groups have potential for at least 30 million ounces of silver in high grademineralisation where associated copper, lead, zinc and tin could double or even treble overall values, and the presence of the rare and highly valuable metal, indium, could also add important extra value.


----------



## imajica (26 July 2006)

this company could be sitting on a billion dollars worth of silver, copper, zinc, tin    and yet the share price is tanking today?  I mean even with the recent placement its market cap is miniscule!

time to get these cheap I believe!!!  just watch the share price rocket as soon as the remaining drilling assay results are announced!


----------



## Absolutely (26 July 2006)

Coming back a bit today.

Comes off another cent and I will have a crack at this.


----------



## juddy (26 July 2006)

there are those of us practicing witchcraft who believe that gap at 19c needs to be closed before it can move on. lol

Thought you may like this Imajica... (well some aspects of it anyway).



> *Commodity boom to come to end: report*
> 
> July 26, 2006 - 8:34AM
> 
> ...


----------



## imajica (26 July 2006)

cheers! thanks for the informative post!

do you guys see potential in MAR?


----------



## edogg75 (1 August 2006)

I do see BIG potential in MAR, both short and long term. I actually wanted it in the August comp but you beat me to it (took TNG instead). If results from the other holes at conrad are consistent with the first two, then I expect a re-rating up to at least 30c. In the long term, the JV with Newmont at the tooloom gold prospect is their most exciting play, with Newmont commited to spending $1m in the next year on exploration and drilling. 

Up 18% today in anticipation of more conrad results. TNG only up 12.5%.


----------



## shanty (19 April 2007)

I was in MAR before the float. Dropped out a while back.Thinking of coming back. BUT, checked the thread and there has been no word since August of last year? Can someone suggest why that should be?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 April 2007)

edogg75 said:


> I do see BIG potential





Me too, Left shoulder and all the buttons thnx


----------



## wintermute (19 April 2007)

I've talked about MAR elsewhere, but interest was low, so I never bothered posting here, I've been in them since July last year.. I've bought on dips, most at 18.5c  They have been very illiquid, wide swings in price, depending if someone wanted in or out.  good news comes price spikes, then drops back... that has been the pattern... 

Was looking good for a breakout, but I'm not sure about the shooting star today, probably will see it retrace quite severly IMO.  whether it then goes back into a sideways trading range waits to be seen, but with the amount of stuff they have in the pipeline, surely it has to break sometime before the end of the year (assuming they have some successes). 

Check some of the latest announcements for an inkling of what is coming up 

Tony.


----------



## hypnotic (23 April 2007)

These guys are mentioned in the Wise-Owl this week as a spec buy!

buy price at 0.255 and 12 month target at 0.45

Quoted from wise-owl.com

Check list

-Strong management team who have the hands on experience that will be essential for such a young company. 
-As they are still at an exploration stage, the company is running at a loss but have got a healthy cash balance of $4.2m. 
-Announcements from their main projects will be the key drivers going forward. These projects are in areas known to have high grades in the past. 
-Substantial shareholders include Straits Resources Ltd (6.02%). 
-Stock has broken out of a consolidation pattern to reach new highs.


Growth Story
MAR has been progressing well and with such positive numbers coming out of these projects, it is a stock to watch. Yes it is still at a junior stage but with the potential for strong news flow over the next two years there is potential for a bullish re-rating. The June quarter will be a busy period as a lot of news form several projects will be released and thus, potentially drive the share price of the company. 

At Conrad, drilling will continue with results being released in June. At Tooloom, initial tests at the two aeromagnetic anomalies to the north will occur after drilling is done at Phoenix. At a later stage drilling may shift to the Cullens intrusive system, where significant targets have been found from earlier exploration. 

Field work will also commence at Mt Lidster and Volga Elderberry and drilling is expected to commence before the end of the Quarter depending on the availability of a rig. Field work is also planned for other projects known as Abington and Oberon. These are still in the very early stages but any positive news will have an impact on the share price. MAR has got a very busy year ahead of them and if they perform as expected, they may well make that transition from explorer to miner in the not too distant 

Technical Overview

Since it first floated on the market in November 2002, MAR has been trading in a volatile consolidation pattern, forming a strong base which it started to break out of into a potential bullish channel towards the end of 2005. A wedge that was created from 2004 reinforced this upward break. In the bullish channel, a flag break has led to the stock breaking out to test all time highs. Support lies at the 19c mark. Any fall below this will bring the bullish channel into question. 

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## gfresh (12 October 2007)

Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned recently, considering with so much positive news recently. 

Rise today of 17.46% on good volume.. 

First results extremely encouraging reaching up to 11.9% Cu and 1.9g au near Mt Isa. Drilling results should be seen within the next few weeks. 

They've also had results of 5600g/T (!) eqv. of Ag (silver) from Conrad ann dated 7/10/07

Next month to Mt Lidster

---
Malachite Resources NL (ASX: MAR) advises that drilling has
commenced at its copper projects located northeast of Mount Isa in
northwest Queensland (Fig. 1). At least 2,000m of diamond drilling is
scheduled to take place at Volga Elderberry and Mt Lidster before the
end of 2007.

The initial target comprises high grade, massive sulphide lodes at the
Volga Prospect, where the best intersection in earlier drilling was
13.8m @ 2.9% Cu and 0.5g/t Au (including 2.5m @ 11.9% Cu and
1.9g/t Au) and a recent geophysical survey has identified a series of anomalous electrical conductors. Separate, coarse to very coarse
grained, disseminated chalcopyrite mineralisation in calc-silicate
host rock (Fig. 2) will also be targeted. The geological setting at
Volga is thought to be analogous to that of Ernest Henry and other
iron-oxide copper-gold deposits in the region. 

Next month the rig will relocate to Mt Lidster, where previous drilling by the Company has intersected very encouraging copper mineralisation, including 18m @ 2.4% Cu (including 2m @ 9.8% Cu). This mineralisation is associated with a well defined linear structure which is variably mineralised with massive copper sulphide and copper-bearing quartz. Recent geophysical surveying has outlined several discrete electrical conductors both within and outside of this structure and these will also be targeted in the forthcoming drilling.

--

SPECTACULAR NEW RESULTS AT THE CONRAD SILVER PROJECT

HIGHLIGHTS
• The King Conrad Lode intersected in CMDD50 is of very high grade, i.e.
• From 84 to 85.17m: 1.17m @ 1,715g/t Ag, 3.9% Cu, 16.1% Pb, 5.0% Zn,
3.4% Sn and 79g/t In.
• Lower grade mineralisation adjoins the high grade lode zone.
• CMDD50 is the best hole drilled at Conrad so far, with a silver equivalent1 grade in the King Conrad Lode of 5,600g/t AgEQ.

Malachite Resources NL (ASX: MAR) advises that assay results for a further two holes drilled recently at Conrad have been received. The results for both holes are encouraging, with drill hole CMDD50 in particular providing a spectacular intersection, the best to date at Conrad.
Speaking about the results, Managing Director, Garry Lowder, said: “These results show just how much metal can be packed into the lodes at Conrad. A cubic metre of ore like the CMDD50 lode intersection would contain nearly $10,000 worth of metal at today’s prices. It would take a grade of more than 4 ounces of gold per tonne for a cubic metre of gold-bearing quartz reef to hold as much metal value.”

Importantly, the high silver assays are accompanied by excellent base metal and indium results. With lead currently worth more than zinc and the high prices being quoted for copper, tin and indium, the CMDD50 results strongly support the Company’s view that significant
amounts of very high grade mineralisation like that mined in the past at the Conrad Mine remain to be extracted in the future.


----------



## wintermute (15 October 2007)

still holding here  very pleased I took up at least some of my rights issue as well.  With a few assays still to go at Conrad and expectations over drilling at Volger Elderberry and Mt Lidster protentially causing some speculative anticipation, should see it holding above 30c now I would think, with spikes on any further positive announcements. 

MAR faired very well through the correction, considering the placement at 25c so now it is looking like the panic is over (in the general market) for now, and the money seems to be flowing back into specs, it should be in a good position to keep on heading north 

Tony.


----------



## wintermute (10 November 2007)

Interestingly the last price in gfreshe's chart seems to have been the right hand lip of a cup and handle formation which is now apparent. 

10Moz of silver equivalent resource now announced, and it seems that they won't have too much trouble extending that to the 30Moz required for commercial development with further drilling.  Should start to get some Mt Lidster/volger drilling results before too long, so a few good ones there should see some more increases too. 

current chart showing cup and handle attached. 

Tony.


----------



## noirua (7 March 2008)

Malachite Resources Chairman and MD talks about the company's half year results and explains some company updates on Boardroom Radio:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/43184

Company website: http://www.malachite.com.au


----------



## Ruprect (31 August 2009)

Nice to see MAR going for a bit of a run today after some serious interest from the Chinese on their Silver resource. 

I guess was one of the few juniors with a decent resource not to recover from its march low, so its nice to finally see some good volume!


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 January 2012)

64% jump on Friday. I think there'll be a bit of profit taking on Monday, but might want to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## Tyler Durden (30 January 2012)

Yep, got it. Fell 21.74% today.

If only I knew how to short.


----------



## springhill (4 September 2012)

Completely wrong capital structure for me, but those surface samples give some hope for drill speculators.

*NEW COPPER-GOLD FIND AT LORENA*
Recent exploration on Malachite’s wholly owned EPM18908, located 5km west of its Lorena Gold Project, has identified an exciting new copper‐gold prospect (“Lady Mary”) with high copper values and visible gold in surface samples.
Malachite Resources advise that an exciting new copper‐gold prospect has been identified as a result of recent exploration at the Lorena Gold Project, near Cloncurry in northwest Queensland. The new prospect, named “Lady Mary” by the Company, is located on Malachite’s wholly owned, newly granted EPM18908, about 5km west of the Lorena mine and about 3km from the Company’s previously reported Copperhead Prospect (on EPM18189).
The Lady Mary Prospect is named after an historical mining lease from the early 1900’s in this location.
There are numerous old workings on the prospect area comprising small pits and what appears to the remnants of some small underground workings. The Company is very encouraged by the high copper assays reported from surface sampling of historical dumps and oxidised outcrops.
The first set of assays from rock chip samples taken at Lady Mary has returned encouraging copper results, some also with significant gold. Fourteen of the samples assayed greater than 2% Cu with the highest being 14.3% Cu.
The Company is also excited about visible gold seen in rock chip samples, which are currently being assayed. The types of rocks that have been observed at Lady Mary appear to be consistent with those of an Iron Oxide Copper Gold (IOCG) system.

Sample Number/ Cu (%)/ Au (g/t) Sample Description
162701/ 14.3 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162702/ 1.8 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162703/ 8.6 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162704/ 3.9 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162705/ 1.9 ‐ Outcrop
162706/ 4.1 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162707/ 6.1 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162708/ 0.9 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162709/ 2.0 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162710/ 2.2 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162711/ 5.1 ‐ Outcrop
162712/ 0.5 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162713/ 9.3 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162714/ 7.8 ‐ Outcrop
162716/ 2.5 ‐ Grab sample from dump
162718/ 6.5/ 1.0 Grab sample from dump
162720/ 1.2/ 0.2 Grab sample from dump
162721/ 4.3/ 0.9 Grab sample from dump
162724/ 4.7/ 0.3 Outcrop


----------



## System (3 December 2020)

On December 3rd, 2020, Malachite Resources Limited (MAR) changed its name and ASX code to Pacific Nickel Mines Limited (PNM).


----------



## frugal.rock (12 January 2022)

Might be of interest to some?
Last announcement worth a read.
Nearly bought in early today, went a different direction.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 January 2022)

If you read anything from BlackRock, they reckon there's a good 10 years ahead for the commodity cycle. I understand they've had a inflow of around 1 trillion USD, whilst some Aus fundies have had billions leave.
(Magellan, Pinnacle, Pendal)

A follow up chart. When a stock has done this, I get nervous if held.
Nickel is hot, but is this stock suddenly way overvalued?
I don't know. Not held.


----------



## Sean K (16 January 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> If you read anything from BlackRock, they reckon there's a good 10 years ahead for the commodity cycle. I understand they've had a inflow of around 1 trillion USD, whilst some Aus fundies have had billions leave.
> (Magellan, Pinnacle, Pendal)
> 
> A follow up chart. When a stock has done this, I get nervous if held.
> ...




All the battery metals and minerals are hot and should remain so for a while I reckon. Probably a decent theme for investing in 2022.


----------



## Faramir (31 August 2022)

I am picking PNM for September 2022 Tipping competition.
I am attaching a chart but I have no commentary.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 September 2022)

Faramir said:


> I am picking PNM for September 2022 Tipping competition.



rehabilitation, for young @Faramir.  Moving into positive territory for the month  


Faramir said:


> I am attaching a chart but I have no commentary.


----------

